# χαϊδεύω αφτιά



## nickel (Aug 26, 2008)

«Δεν θα χαϊδέψουμε αφτιά», δήλωσε ο κ. Καραμανλής σε σχέση με αυτά που πρόκειται να ανακοινώσει στη ΔΕΘ.

Να μην πιάσουμε τώρα άλλες εκφράσεις με τα αφτιά, π.χ. μας είχαν πάρει τα αφτιά με τις υποσχέσεις τους, χρεωθήκαμε μέχρι τα αφτιά, ποιος θα τους τραβήξει το αφτί κ.ά.

Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι η αντίστοιχη αγγλική έκφραση είναι *tickle people's ears*;

Ή καλύτερα το φλύαρο: _*tell people what they want to hear*_;
Ή να περάσουμε στο «χρυσώνω το χάπι»; _We're not going to *sugar the pill*._


----------



## sarant (Aug 26, 2008)

Νομίζω πως το "χρυσώνω το χάπι" δεν ταιριάζει. Χαϊδεύεις αυτιά όταν λες αυτά που το κοινό σου θέλει να ακούσει, όταν τους κολακεύεις -αλλά μπορεί να μην έχεις δυσάρεστο γεγονός να τους κάνεις να καταπιούν. Θα προτιμούσα κυριολεκτική απόδοση.


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2008)

Ναι, είσαι σωστός, μια και πρέπει να αποβλέπουμε στη γενική εφαρμογή. Παρασύρθηκα από το γεγονός ότι αυτή τη φορά αυτό που θέλει να πει ο Καραμανλής είναι ότι δεν θα χρυσώσει το χάπι. Θα μας δώσει από εκείνα τα δύσπεπτα που δίνουν στα άλογα να καταπιούμε.


----------

